# Clipped eight does yeserday



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I clipped eight does yesterday for the show that's coming up  Two more to go! I thought I'd share some pictures.

Grade Alpine ~ Lucy







Grade Alpine ~ Lisa







LaMancha ~ Runway







Nigerian ~ Talker







Nigerian ~ Lucille







Nigerian ~ Xaria







Nigerian ~ Intuition







Nigerian ~ Firecracker, yearling FF, not full.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

pretty girls!!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I am wondering what the difference between an alpine and Nigerian are they just look so much a like!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome Riley !!!! They are all stunning  I LOVE LUCY


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! Lookin good. That's a lot of clipping. I finished number 8 yesterday too.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Good clip job! Your girls are all so pretty, it makes me jealous!  I love Runway, total sucker for Munchies.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone 

farmgirl631, an Alpine is standard breed and the Nigerians are miniatures.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KayDee, I clipped Vanessa too, here's a picture of her for you  She needs to go on a diet! Obviously she isn't full.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love what you did with your signiture !
Those are some really nice ribbons you have there missy


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:shocked: WOW! Nice girls! I wish you good luck at your show, but I am sure you aren't going to need it


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

They look awesome! Good luck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Laura, I thought it was cool 

Thank you Katelyn


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait sec, I though you sold Vanessa......?

And you did a awesome job!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I did, to rdmtnranch, we're delivering at the show (June 29th/30th) 

Thanks!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Oya mamma, I'm jealous!  Have lots of fun at the show!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, I see....Got kinda confused there!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RMADairyGoats said:


> I did, to rdmtnranch, we're delivering at the show (June 29th/30th)
> 
> Thanks!


And I'll meet you there to pick up Lucy and Bama


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

farmgirl631 said:


> I am wondering what the difference between an alpine and Nigerian are they just look so much a like!


They do look alike when shaved, but they are a lot more substantial. Nigerian first, Alpine second. See the difference?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks I see the difference the pictures when shaves they look the same height that is why i was wondering!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

What show are you going to?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We're going to the Tri-County Goat Show in Longmont.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool, we have a show the same weekend in Ca.... Were leaving on the 28 and coming back on the 30th. Its the cccdga ( watsonville show.)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool, same days


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Your does are so gorgeous!!! I am jealous Sure they will all do great!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

RMADairyGoats said:


> We're going to the Tri-County Goat Show in Longmont.


At the boulder county fairgrounds? Well that is where I do 4h! How close are you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, at the Boulder County Fairgrounds  We're about two hours away from there.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

RMADairyGoats said:


> KayDee, I clipped Vanessa too, here's a picture of her for you  She needs to go on a diet! Obviously she isn't full.


Thanks so much Riley. She looks great. She will just have to go into training with my other nigi


----------

